# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool Going. How to fill the hole.... hmmmmm....Interesting idea.. Possible?

## Gooner

Ok... So pool is going to be totally pulled out this coming Saturday... so I should already have had a good idea as to what I am going to do with the hole!! My initial idea was to simply fill it, but I underestimated how much of the pool was actually sunk underground under the deck. It is an above ground pool but under the deckline as per the photos.  
So what I am left with is a whopping big hole in the ground that I need to fill somehow before I cover it all with decking. 
I have an idea to dig it out a little deeper (down to around 1.9m.. already at that depth on the deep end), lay down a concrete slab, build a little cellar, and then put the decking on top of that. The "cellar" would need to be completely waterproof. I am thinking it would be made of bricks with heaps of waterproofing all around and then the surrounding area filled back up so that water can drain away on the top. The top would have to have a "manhole" entrance (waterproofed by being slightly raised) which you can access via a hatch in the deck. Not hard. 
I have never done anything like this before nor seen anything like this. Anyone have any opinions on whether this is advisable? Does anyone know a builder or someone who could help?? 
How much would it cost to fill a 50 cubic meter hole if I simply decided to fill it back up? (No top soil required as it will be under the deck). 
I like the idea of building a cellar type of thing as our house is in desperate need of more storage space. Probably couldn't put a drain in there as it would be too deep, but I don't think that is a problem. Could also easily run electricity in there. 
Any ideas greatly appreciated!!

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
By the looks of pic 1, your young bloke seems to want a pool? Moving on tho, sounds like this could get expensive, i have seen it done under a house in poured concrete, not sure about how they waterproofed it and issues with it popping up like an empty septic tank or pool for that matter. 
As for fill, you could try ringing a few smaller operators in the excavation biz out of the local paper or pool builders and see if they want to get rid of clean fill. It'd need to be compacted every few inches if you want it to support stumps for a deck i reckon.

----------


## denaria

If you have a wet season, how high does the water table reach? Heaps of waterproofing is ok if against a bank where a drainage system can carry the flow around and away via gravity. I'd be very impressed with someone who could waterproof such a construction and would last for years without a sump pump. But then you may have a great opportunity for growing shiitake, chantarelles...

----------


## r3nov8or

I once saw a corner block subdivided and the concrete pool in the backyard became the cellar for the new townhouse built above it on steel beams. Obviously leaving the pool in place solved any waterproofing concerns. I'm really not sure if they did anything to level the floor etc.

----------


## Gooner

> If you have a wet season, how high does the water table reach? Heaps of waterproofing is ok if against a bank where a drainage system can carry the flow around and away via gravity. I'd be very impressed with someone who could waterproof such a construction and would last for years without a sump pump. But then you may have a great opportunity for growing shiitake, chantarelles...

  I don't see a problem. It's basically an underground construction like any other..... Am I missing something?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I would probably be an expensive job to construct a cellar, but it's a good idea.
Given it's a pool at the moment, wouldn't there be pipework at the bottom already for drainage/pumping water out?  
If you wanna fill it in....
As mentioned above, contact a couple of local minidigger blokes and tell them they can dump fill for free at your place.  
One option would be to put a rainwater tank in the hole.
One of those bladder type things, like a huge waterbed mattress. 
But it would probably require some structural work around the sides.     :Smilie:

----------


## Gooner

> I would probably be an expensive job to construct a cellar, but it's a good idea.

  I don't think it should be TOO expensive. I't just a box in the ground with some waterproofing around it.   

> Given it's a pool at the moment, wouldn't there be pipework at the bottom already for drainage/pumping water out?

  Not really but not a hard ting to do. The pipes are at a higher level. No big deal to pump water out....even though this should never be required!!    

> If you wanna fill it in....
> As mentioned above, contact a couple of local minidigger blokes and tell them they can dump fill for free at your place.

  Yeah, this is a good idea.   

> One option would be to put a rainwater tank in the hole.

  My plan is to have a cellar AND a water tank. Either a smaller pre-fabricated one that sits behind the "bunker" or one that is built into the bunker itself. I.e. a seperate chamber in the "bunker" that is waterproofed throughout.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

How about digging it out a bit more and just dropping a shipping container in the hole....? 
Weld the doors shut, put a hatch in the roof and voila - there's your instant cellar.
Strong and waterproof.      :Wink:

----------


## Gooner

> How about digging it out a bit more and just dropping a shipping container in the hole....?

  See... Now we're talking! These are the type of time saving ideas I want to hear.  :Smilie:   
would probably be rusted through in a a few years though....(and several other issues with this proposed solution... but I like it!)   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> would probably be rusted through in a a few years

  Dunno about that....
These things are made to sit on open cargo ships in salty air.     

> several other issues

  Putting all the council regulations aside, I don't think there's too much to worry about.
A few cross braces in the right spots and she'll be good as gold.    
Alternatively, an old underground fuel tank from a servo.
Would need some SERIOUS cleaning out though......
You do see them up for sale/free every now and again.     :Smilie:

----------


## stevoh741

A lot of shipping containers are made from corten steel - designed to rust to a point then stop rusting all together. The drug dealers dont seem to have a problem with burying them for their intents and purposes......

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Corten steel, eh.
Interesting....   *"**Weathering means that due to their chemical compositions COR-TEN A and COR-TEN B steels, when utilised unprotected, exhibits increased resistance to atmospheric corrosion compared to unalloyed steels. 
This is because it forms a protective layer on its surface under the influence of the weather.  
The corrosion retarding effect of the protective layer is produced by the nature of its structure components and the particular distribution and concentration of alloying elements in it. 
The layer protecting the surface develops and regenerates continuously when subjected to the influence of the weather. 
In cases of particular air pollution by aggressive agents conventional surface protection is recommended. 
Coating is absolutely necessary in cases of contact with water for long periods, when permanently exposed to moisture, or if it is to be used in the vicinity of the sea. 
The susceptibility of paint coats to undercreepage by rust is less in the case of weathering steel than in the case of comparable non-weathering steel." *  
Well that's it, I've learned something new today.
I can go to bed now.     :Biggrin:

----------


## Gooner

Ok.. so I am sold on the idea of building an underground "cellar" type structure. Now.. does anyone have any suggestions on who can do this at a reasonable price, or where I can get informaiton on it. 
At the moment I am thinking digging out the holw down to 2.0m, lay a standard concrete slab, then constrcut walls using those those big grey bricks (what are they called? see below). Will leave vents where the wall is above ground level. Will waterproof the outside walls and then fill them back in. not sure of roof structure. Want something sturdy to use as support for part of the deck that will be placed above. Will have a raised manhole cover for waterproofing that is attached to a hatch on the deck. 
will give me about a 3.6m x 7m underground storage area. Nice. 
Anyone with any good leads on people or information? 
Much appreciated.

----------


## Godzilla73

Besser Blocks...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Shipping container.      :Yippy:

----------


## anawanahuanana

Even though you sound set on building something in the hole, thought I'd post this link incase someone else can use it in the future:  SoilSwap â Got soil to move? Do you need clean fill? Need a job done? List it for Free! 
They have sections for people disposing of soil, or requiring it, all over Oz. Lots of pool builders out there with 40-50+ metres of soil to get rid of for free, who can also deliver. 
May come in handy.......

----------


## Gooner

That is a useful link.... Was wondering whether such a service existed.

----------


## Ken-67

It sounds like you'll end up with a very good bomb shelter. May be handy one day. :Roflmao:

----------

